# Destroy your own childhood.



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 12, 2018)

Destroy your childhood (and hopefully everyone else's as well) with a picture, gif, or video.

Does not necessarily need to be rule 34, though that obviously fits the bill.



Spoiler: Dear god, why did I look this up?


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 12, 2018)

lol you can't ruin a childhood


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've done so but all i can think of is posting a Bambi porn. I doubt anyone (including staff ) will take that lightly.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> I would've done so but all i can think of is posting a Bambi porn. I doubt anyone (including staff ) will take that lightly.


Is that a dare?


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Is that a dare?


Are you really sure you want me to do it?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 12, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Destroy your childhood (and hopefully everyone else's as well) with a picture, gif, or video.
> 
> Does not necessarily need to be rule 34, though that obviously fits the bill.
> 
> ...


That looks like it belongs in the ugojesse thread.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 12, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Destroy your childhood (and hopefully everyone else's as well) with a picture, gif, or video.
> 
> Does not necessarily need to be rule 34, though that obviously fits the bill.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ve been looking for that image forever

@UnKillFill


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 12, 2018)

lol I didn't have a childhood


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh hai thread~



Schwachkopf said:


> I would've done so but all i can think of is posting a Bambi porn. I doubt anyone (including staff ) will take that lightly.


That sounds bad.


----------



## Parklife (Jan 12, 2018)

AY YI YI


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 12, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Destroy your childhood (and hopefully everyone else's as well) with a picture, gif, or video.
> 
> Does not necessarily need to be rule 34, though that obviously fits the bill.
> 
> ...


Why did you look that up, I mean Rule 34, man.

Looking up Rule 34 doesn't kill you childhood, that's you taking your childhood and slamming it on to a large knife over and over. No one makes you look up Rule 34.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

Zvantastika said:


> Oh hai thread~
> 
> 
> That sounds bad.


You're lucky i'm not living in your country, otherwise you'll regret it.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 12, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Why did you look that up, I mean Rule 34, man.
> 
> Looking up Rule 34 doesn't kill you childhood, that's you taking your childhood and slamming it on to a large knife over and over. No one makes you look up Rule 34.


I looked it up because I needed an example, also it's a figure of speech


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> I would've done so but all i can think of is posting a Bambi porn. I doubt anyone (including staff ) will take that lightly.





Schwachkopf said:


> Are you really sure you want me to do it?





Schwachkopf said:


> You're lucky i'm not living in your country, otherwise you'll regret it.


You talk a lot of shit and back up none of it. Bring it on faggot.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> You're lucky i'm not living in your country, otherwise you'll regret it.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> I would've done so but all i can think of is posting a Bambi porn. I doubt anyone (including staff ) will take that lightly.





Schwachkopf said:


> Are you really sure you want me to do it?





Schwachkopf said:


> You're lucky i'm not living in your country, otherwise you'll regret it.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

Zvantastika said:


>



You sent me a bunch of pictures i never wanted to see in my entire lifetime, why.


----------



## symantec (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> Are you really sure you want me to do it?


We're sure


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> You sent me a bunch of pictures i never wanted to see in my entire lifetime, why.


I dunno.

Here thread, have some Lola Bunny from SpaceJam:


Spoiler: This is a spoiler for a reason


----------



## symantec (Jan 12, 2018)

Zvantastika said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Here thread, have some Lola Bunny from SpaceJam:
> 
> ...


fucking hell man


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: self defense situation


----------



## symantec (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> Spoiler: sigh


Disappointing, after all that hype.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 12, 2018)

symantec said:


> Disappointing, after all that hype.


What the fuck did you expect, i'm not the KFC of kiwifarms.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> Spoiler: sigh



Welp, I was expecting something more like 


Spoiler: this.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 12, 2018)

The fact that bronies exist kinda ruins my childhood a little tbh. Don't need a pic to show you guys


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


>


this ruined more than childhoods tbh


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Spiderman


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 12, 2018)

Why the hell is Rita Repulsa singing in Japanese? Childhood=Ruined.


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Jan 12, 2018)

Mine is already ruined


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 13, 2018)

Bronies already ruined my childhood.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 13, 2018)

(Looks at avatar)


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 13, 2018)

Toei Animation themselves destroyed my childhood with their bullshit "REBOOT EVERYTHING" plot in the current _Digimon Tri_ series. Maybe that was the whole point, but fuck them for practically erasing my favorite character from existence with godawful writing.



Spoiler: Serious post, the Internet's treatment of Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 14, 2018)

I never liked Sonic but I still feel like Two Babies, One Fox ruined my childhood somehow.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 14, 2018)

All the animals from Homeward Bound, Air Bud, MVP (maybe), Shilo, or any other family friendly animal movie from the 80s-90s are dead.

Now I have to know if MVP is still alive.

-edit-

I bet Kangaroo Jack is still alive.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 15, 2018)

To be fair, also... 




(Was actually a child when this shit came out and it still somehow ruined it)


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 15, 2018)

kiwifarms.net/threads/shaedbase-shaedman-shaddai-shadman-prejean.17065/


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 15, 2018)

I watched some obscure puppet show when I was a kid. Nobody remembers its name. My childhood is indestructible.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2018)

There's a porn video called Spongeknob Squarenuts, enough said.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 15, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> I watched some obscure puppet show when I was a kid. Nobody remembers its name. My childhood is indestructible.



eurekas castle?


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 15, 2018)

I already hate Star Wars and think my childhood obsession with it was a waste of time and money. And the internet autists have ruined any remaining love I had for Sonic 2.


----------



## Lunete (Jan 16, 2018)

Man Disney's newest film looks great.



Spoiler


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 16, 2018)

I used to really like Donkey Kong Country.. (Especially DKC:2) Until I saw this...



I've never actually seen a full episode of this cartoon, but I now believe Donkey and Diddy are gay lovers or something from seeing this.


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 1, 2018)

Lost Episode Creepypastas did this


----------



## Reynard (May 1, 2018)

I remember while on FA I found a piece someone did where Mrs. Brisby from Secret of N.I.M.H. was cut in half.
Needless to say, this isn't the way I wanted my childhood ruined.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 1, 2018)

I saw some of the designs for Scooby Doo spin-offs, and wonder why it had to be them.


----------



## Pocoyo (May 1, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 1, 2018)

Pocoyo said:


> Spoiler


Wrong thread. That in no way destroys childhood.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 1, 2018)

(No pet ever gave a shit about you, they just like you because you feed or pet them)


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 9, 2018)

Fred Rogers and Porn

Apparently he swam nude, cause fuck clothes.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 10, 2018)




----------



## UW 411 (May 12, 2018)

Little Spl00ge loved 'The Animals of Farthing Wood'.

Looking back, it was quite horrifying for children.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2018)

@Kari Kamiya knows what I am talking about with this one.



 

(And while we're at it, let's throw in the first season of Sailor Moon Crystal along with the later seasons of The Simpsons and CGI Thomas The Tank Engine. You don't need Rule 34 to ruin a childhood, though it does help)


----------



## Lez (May 12, 2018)




----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Count groudon (May 14, 2018)

The fact that the poor little girl who played Ducky in the land before time got killed by her dad pretty much ruined my childhood.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 14, 2018)

:powerlevel::autism::powerlevel::autism::powerlevel::autism::powerlevel:


Spoiler: Ew



I'd always had sexual fantasy's of cartoons I watched, needless to say my childhood is indestructible


:autism::powerlevel::autism::powerlevel::autism::powerlevel::autism:


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 15, 2018)




----------



## TheClorax (May 15, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Spoiler: Spiderman


That ain’t nothing.



Spoiler: Awful


----------



## Jinmen (May 15, 2018)

Wishbone is long dead.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 15, 2018)

:horrifying:   Pooh, no.


----------



## Vatred (May 17, 2018)

My childhood was already ruined years ago when I grew up and realized that Milo and Otis were not a single dog and cat, but several animals that were pretty much flung all over the place and abused for film.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 10, 2018)

Never had one. Try me!


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Nov 10, 2018)

Vatred said:


> My childhood was already ruined years ago when I grew up and realized that Milo and Otis were not a single dog and cat, but several animals that were pretty much flung all over the place and abused for film.



Wait, what!?



> Analysis by David McMillan
> 
> Milo and Otis started as a Japanese art film called _ Koneko Monogatari: The Adventures of Chatran._
> 
> “Chatran’s life is full of trials and tribulations,” the UK’s Economist pointed out. “Many of them to do with being soaked to the skin, like falling over a waterfall in a wooden box or plummeting from a cliff into the sea. It is hard to see how he survived. Indeed, according to Japan’s biggest animal-rights group, he did not. Or, to be accurate, a third of the 30 Chatrans used did not.”










> Otis, the dog, is sent naked-pawed through drifts of deep snow, forced to swim to the point where the dog is obviously drowning, and in one memorable scene, is pitted against a very angry bear.



I actually remember that scene, my god that couldn't have end well


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 10, 2018)

Everybody remembers Sesame Street and Mr. Rogers, but nobody remembers Peppermint Place, Today's Special, or Pinwheel.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Everybody remembers Sesame Street and Mr. Rogers, but nobody remembers Peppermint Place, Today's Special, or Pinwheel.


Never saw the first one, but the other two I remember.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 11, 2018)

It was ruined to begin with.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 11, 2018)

There's sonic porn. If you would of told me that even at the age of discovering porn, I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## Archeops (Nov 11, 2018)

I'd bring up Pokemon Let's Go here, but this one is more personal...





I REALLY hate bringing this one up but it needs to be said. The Spyro games are a cherished part of my childhood, seeing Toys for Bob and Activision fuck it up with SO much bullshit (Fucking up Insomniac's level designs because you won't do a quick Google search, changing some aspects behind level gimmicks and characters, some unnecessary "censorship", and launch day patches THAT CONTAIN A MAJORITY OF THE SECOND AND THIRD GAMES).

I can understand altering the designs of the dragons in the first game to break up monotony and recasting some VAs, but there are some things you just leave as is.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 11, 2018)

Guro killed my childhood. Thanks internet.


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 11, 2018)

Deviantart already ruined all of it


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Nov 11, 2018)

Archeops said:


> Fucking up Insomniac's level designs because you won't do a quick Google search, changing some aspects behind level gimmicks and characters, some unnecessary "censorship", and launch day patches THAT CONTAIN A MAJORITY OF THE SECOND AND THIRD GAMES


Could you elaborate on this? I've been wary of the game ever since I saw some of the hideous redesigns so I'm curious.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 11, 2018)

Rewatching a lot of them already ruined them for me.

Seriously, most shit I liked as a kid doesn't hold up at _all_.

But it's relieving; it means I'm someone not blinded by nostalgia goggles. I'll take it.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 11, 2018)

My uncle did that job well enough himself, thank you verry much.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 11, 2018)

Joe Pilato may not be much, but he was involved in two of my favorite movies and shows from my childhood, specifically as Captain Rhodes in Day of the Dead (my favorite character in the movie) and Digimon (he was the voice of Greymon, if I remember correctly) and I always wondered if he ever did anything else in his career.

Sad to see him become a washed-up drunk goofing around D-list horror and sci-fi conventions. Also, according to Wikipedia he has never owned a computer in his life. 

Also, now I remember that George A. Romero is still dead. Fuck.


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 11, 2018)

The fact that the Donkey Kong Country cartoon was a real thing and wasn't a surreal fever dream. Literally the one time I saw it as a kid was when I caught a rerun whilst channel surfing during a particularly nasty case of the flu, and as I was watching it I passed out. For years I had vague memories of Donkey Kong talking like a black man, Diddy screeching every word out of his mouth like a sodomized rat, and a Donkey Kong recolor with a shitty mustache. It wasn't until I was like 12 bumbling around on the computer when I found an actual episode of that shit on yt and I realized that the horrific shit I remembered as a little kid was actually real. 

DKC was one of my childhood games and seeing a weird as fuck CG cartoon about it was pretty jarring.


----------



## sasazuka (Nov 11, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Everybody remembers Sesame Street and Mr. Rogers, but nobody remembers Peppermint Place, Today's Special, or Pinwheel.



The thing about _Today's Special_ that kind of ties in with the topic of this thread is that they did what I think was a season finale 2-parter, "Our Story", that had Simpson's closing as a plot framework for everyone reminiscing about how they came to the store (though Muffy the Mouse saved the store at the last minute by finding a historical plaque that was inexplicably hidden in an interior wall, and you also have to accept for the sake of the plot that nobody at Toronto City Hall thought that the Simpson's flagship department store building was an important historical landmark worth preserving). 

Simpson's was an actual Canadian department store chain and when I was a kid, it seemed unthinkable that a major department store chain like Simpson's (or Eaton's or Sears for that matter) could go out of business, but, less than a decade later, it actually happened. However, despite Simpson's no longer being in business, the flagship store building at Bay and Queen Street is still there; it's now a Hudson's Bay Company store.


----------



## Archeops (Nov 11, 2018)

Baldur's Gait said:


> Could you elaborate on this? I've been wary of the game ever since I saw some of the hideous redesigns so I'm curious.


It really depends on who you ask, but here are some examples.


Spoiler: A change in a level's color palette with an added edit showing off the remaster with the original's color scheme













Spoiler: How TfB translated a level that takes place in the clouds













Spoiler: One example of "censorship" in the remaster








This one hurts because TfB is flip-flopping on the reason behind it, they said in one interview it's because the buildings in the original level's skyboxes looked like factories (despite them clearly being oil derricks) while another had them say it's because of the current political climate.





Spoiler: Censorship found in 2's Scorch













Spoiler: The sad part is that the character's original name is supposedly still in the Achievement list













Spoiler: An odd change to the turrets in Dino Mines








They also fucked up on the designs for the T-Rexes. they now how longer arms which kills the irony from the original game.



And now, for the most painful one. If you now have the urge to punch a Fortnite kid in the face, I understand.


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 12, 2018)

Archeops said:


> It really depends on who you ask, but here are some examples.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A change in a level's color palette with an added edit showing off the remaster with the original's color scheme
> ...


Looks like the same problems as the N.Sane trilogy, shit redesigns that make everything look bland and takes away the charm of the old art style, more muted pallets that only vaguely resemble the originals, and completely asinine minor changes to things that completely fuck up the feel the old games had.


This is a particularly  shit way to handle the remake of the series, considering that the original trilogy was famous for its fairytale-esque aesthetics. Getting rid of the cute designs and vibrantly colorful environments pretty much kills off the old feeling of the original games, which is kind of what they're banking on to sell the damn thing.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2018)

Who the hell revived this terrible thread?


----------

